# Alle Rezepte?



## irieJstar (12. Januar 2011)

Hiho @ all, 

also ich hätte da mal ne frage: Ich habe mein alchie jetzt auf 540 gelvlt (jap goblin  ) und kann nun alle rezepte dies beim lehrer gibt (og), nur kommt mir das n bisschen wenig vor. Also meine frage is das alles an rezepten in cata für alchies oder gibts ncoh iwo nen lehrer händler der mehr bietet? Weil in wotlk gabs ja zb die alchemistische forschung nordends, und in cata gibts ja auch zb für schmiede (mein main is schmied) n händler im schattenhochland der gegen mats rezepte verkauft, gibts sowas auch für alchie? 

danke schonma für di hilfe,

peace J


----------



## Kyrador (12. Januar 2011)

Ausser den Rezepten vom Trainer gibt es nur drei weitere in Cataclysm zu bekommen: die beiden Kessel über Gildenerfolge und das Mount-Rezept. Sonst gibt es leider nichts.


----------



## gandosh shatt (12. Januar 2011)

Hi irieJstar 

bin auch Alchi ( 525 ) hab alle Rezepte ... und schaue mich schon seid einigen tagen nach weiteren Rezepten um, aber so wies aussieht gibts nix !

bin auch noch Schneider ( 525 ) da kannste wie Du schon weist in Schattenhochland einiges an Rezepten dazu kaufen !

hab hier bei Buffed und im WoW Handelschannel ma versucht was zu erfahren ... aber nix ... anscheinend gibts keine zusatz Rezepte !

bei den Alchi Rezepten vom Lehrer sind zwar paar gute sachen dabei ... aber ein wenig enttäuscht bin ich schon das es nix weiteres gibt !

naja vieleicht wird sich in unserem Beruf nochwas ändern und kommt nochwas in die Heros oder Raids ... ma abwarten !


----------

